# Women should be treated like princesses



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Three hours back, disagreement about parenting, 
'you're a foul blah acidic woman'
Just now, in discussion about whether men's view of respect is any more valid than women's, 
'women should be treated like princesses'
HUH? 
Discuss!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

If I acted like a princess I might expect to be treated like one, but as it stands I simply expect to be respected for me, treated as I deserve (which may at times not be what I want, but I am willing to accept that).


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Marie Antoinette?


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Woodstock: I get that you want to be treated as you, which is all I think I want, and it would be lovely to think I was worthy of being treated as nicely as a princess but out of the mouth of someone badmouthing me just a couple of hours earlier surely means I'm not worthy in his eyes despite everything said in the past week (long story, some in another thread!)
Do women generally feel deserving of 'special' treatment by their 'special' other is I guess my question

probably equally valid in gender reverse


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

madimoff said:


> Woodstock: I get that you want to be treated as you, which is all I think I want, and it would be lovely to think I was worthy of being treated as nicely as a princess but out of the mouth of someone badmouthing me just a couple of hours earlier surely means I'm not worthy in his eyes despite everything said in the past week (long story, some in another thread!)
> Do women generally feel deserving of 'special' treatment by their 'special' other is I guess my question
> 
> probably equally valid in gender reverse


I certainly don't think I deserve "special" treatment as a woman, but there are times I might ask a man "would you say that to your mother/sister/grandmother/daughter, or treat them like that?" If they say yes, I might call them an a-hole, if they say no, then i might ask why I deserve less than them.

There is a time and place for the woman thing, it all depends on the situation. But Princess will never be an expectation, for me or something I would personally say.

Your situation just sounds like your W is ticked off at you for something, maybe a lot of things, and what's coming out is anything that she can think of that might elicit the reaction she is having. She may just be trying to make you feel like her (hurt/mad whatever) and trying to choose things to say that will accomplish that. I am guilty of that. If he hurts me, there are times when I will say things that I am actually hoping will hurt him as much as he hurt me. Bring him down to my level so to speak. Because he does not show the emotions I do about our relationship, I often hit him where I HAVE seen him show emotions. It's stupid and childish, but when we are frustrated or hurt, being rational does not exactly come naturally.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would cradle her in my arms if she let me.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

madimoff said:


> Do women generally feel deserving of 'special' treatment by their 'special' other is I guess my question


I used to think this. but my views have changed. i think i teach my H how to treat me and if im being treated poorly by him its more then likely because ive been acting poorly towards him.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm with Panda on this one....I believe that my partner should see me as precious yes. I believe I deserve to be treated more special than any other woman he knows - it's what separates me being his partner from them.

Princess has taken on a fairly negative meaning over recent years - often used to indicate a woman who is self-centered and high maintainence. So I think I'll go with Queen too


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

My SO is a smart man...he says "there's only one queen in this castle".. (referring to me). I in turn, treat him like the Prince among Men that he is. He is, in fact...my King.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I believe you can get back what you give. So I guess if you treat her like a princess you can be treated like a prince.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

So, not that I'm bitter, twisted or anything would those of you who kind of get the notion of being treated nicely, maybe even as a princess, think by calling her a foul wicked acidic woman he was making quite clear he didn't see her as (a) his woman ?? (b) worthy of treating as a princess ?? 



ps he did retract, but the contradiction still sticks in my gullet some!


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

madimoff said:


> Woodstock: I get that you want to be treated as you, which is all I think I want, and it would be lovely to think I was worthy of being treated as nicely as a princess but out of the mouth of someone badmouthing me just a couple of hours earlier surely means I'm not worthy in his eyes despite everything said in the past week (long story, some in another thread!)
> Do women generally feel deserving of 'special' treatment by their 'special' other is I guess my question
> 
> probably equally valid in gender reverse


Yes I am deserving of special treatment, because I am his special someone and he gets special treatment from me, because he is mine. 

He has never called me names, I would be very hurt if he did.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

madimoff said:


> So, not that I'm bitter, twisted or anything would those of you who kind of get the notion of being treated nicely, maybe even as a princess, think by calling her a foul wicked acidic woman he was making quite clear he didn't see her as (a) his woman ?? (b) worthy of treating as a princess ??
> 
> 
> 
> ps he did retract, but the contradiction still sticks in my gullet some!


Sounds like someone who probably lays awake at nights wondering why he's not getting any (sorry I don't know your story so I don't know if that fits...but it should!).

PS...Bitter_Twisted_Woman was one of the names I used back in my chatting days - strangely enough, I didn't get hit on that much...dunno why


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

surfergirl said:


> Sounds like someone who probably lays awake at nights wondering why he's not getting any (sorry I don't know your story so I don't know if that fits...but it should!).
> 
> PS...Bitter_Twisted_Woman was one of the names I used back in my chatting days - strangely enough, I didn't get hit on that much...dunno why


God I'm so mixed in the head I read your post and at first thought - oh no, she's right so it must be all my fault he's sex-starved and that's why he's calling me names


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

How does one treat a princess exactly? That would bore me. I want to be treated with love, respect, and consideration.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

4sure said:


> How does one treat a princess exactly? That would bore me. I want to be treated with love, respect, and consideration.


Yep and maybe a bit of admiration? It was a question sure but also a question in the context of what had gone not many minutes before!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

its a horrific-lovely circle... 

I treat you as my adoring queen (royalty only mingle with royalty) so in turn I am treated as king... 

I'm not her king, she is no queen to me... thus every-other woman is fair game (not always true... but in some cases)...

If she do not think herself enough to deserve to be treated higher than any-other woman, she is not worth it to me...

If I do not think her high enough, I will only over-run her...

We in-turn treat people how we feel we deserve to be treated (even if not true)...

We also sometimes accuse people of selfishness, when we feel we are being neglected the very thing we challenge...

Sorry did not mean to be so cryptic but I hold my wife as the highest female in my life, my queen... but she also treat me as her king... if not the relationship could not work... you can't have a active royalty and a active servant (which I would never play)... 

Others may disagree with me but, you must define you're own role in the relationship... be treated only how you expect to be treated, and thus treat the same in return...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Princess = Spoiled B****

But that's just me, heh


----------

